# looking for a practise partner



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey.......I'm in the KW/Guelph area..between Elmira and Elora..noob bass wanabe player......weather is starting to break and am setting up my jam space...........have lots of fun stuff........have a few tunes under my belt and really need player(s) to jam with to progress.............I'm "older" but age is of no issue to me........pm if you're interest........main focus at the moment is classic rock..........BYOB...lol


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

is the big June 27th jam still on?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

you bet ya.......with bells on.........can't wait.........


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

PM'd ya. Kinda like to limber up prior to the Jam.

Oh yeah..
hippy new year!


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

Is it beginner friendly?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Always has been and will continue to be.
Eh Riff?


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

I am learning that there is a HUGE difference between playing solo and having to keep time and changes with a band... it is so much more rewarding when all of a sudden everyone hits hte groove and it just seems to get easier all of a sudden...


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ashm70...laristotle is a great guy to jam with. :bow: 

He is very considerate about taking what you know and what level you are playing at into account...he will give you the nod to play some lead (if you want) and will answer questions and show you stuff.

We had a blast a Riff's last jam !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Aww shucks








That's nice of you to say that Dave.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hey ashm70.........keep at it & follow the RIFF WRATH jam thread for updates.........if we have the pleasure of your company for the jam(s) i can guarantee you will meet some mighty fine folks.........mostly from this site..........as good or as bad (lol) as you are you are more than welcome


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

AWESOME! I will keep an eye out for updates....

I pretty much only know 12 bars...


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

you will fit right in.........trust me.........the 12 bar blues and variations is what gets played instead of an intermission........lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ashm70 said:


> AWESOME! I will keep an eye out for updates....
> 
> I pretty much only know 12 bars...


If you know 12 bar blues then you can also quickly pick up 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, and 14 bar versions. 

And...you can play them all slow, medium and fast...that triples what you already know. 

See how much fun you are going to have !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

I can play ANY song you want, as long as it is in D/E or G/A and is a 12 bar ;-)

I'm lookin forward to getting out


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> If you know 12 bar blues then you can also quickly pick up 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, and 14 bar versions.
> 
> And...you can play them all slow, medium and fast...that triples what you already know.
> 
> ...


ashm70...just want you to to know that the above is all a joke (although...with some truth)

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

greco said:


> ashm70...just want you to to know that the above is all a joke (although...with some truth)
> 
> Dave


NOOO not the key E.....


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

I like the feel of "E", the strings bounce nicely


----------

